# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  علمنها لأطفالكن

## أم كريم

لفتة: الأنشودة فيها إيقاع بالأصوات البشرية يشبه الموسيقى و الشيخ الحويني "كره" أو "حرم" ذلك 
لعلكن تحفظنها من قبل باللحن فتنشدنها للأطفال -إبتسامة-

أنشودة  يارب  نور دربي

*يارب نور دربي*
*يا رب أسعد قلبي
يا مليكي يا رجائي*
*يا دليلي وضيائي*
*نوردربي*


*ليس لي حول فإني بك حولي وعليك*
*في شهيقي وزفيري انا محتاجٌ اليك*

*انا محتاجٌ اليك**انا محتاجٌ اليك*

*يارب يارب يارب ..... نور دربي*

*يارب نور دربي*
*يا رب أسعد قلبي
يا مليكي يا رجائي
يا دليلي وضيائي*
*نوردربي*


*ربي لا ارجو ملاذا آمناً إلا حماك*
*آمناً إلا حماك*
*ربي لا يسعد روحي ابداً إلا رضاك*

*ابداً إلارضاك ** ابداً إلارضاك*

*يارب يارب يارب ... نوردربي*

*يارب نور دربي*
*يا رب أسعد قلبي
يا مليكي يا رجائي
يا دليلي وضيائي
نوردربي

**زكٌ يا الله نفسي بتعاليم الرسول
**بتعاليم الرسول*
 *من سما خلقًا كريماً وتسامى بالعقول*
*وتسامى بالعقول** *** *وتسامى بالعقول*
*يارب يارب يارب ... نوردربي*
*
يارب نور دربي*
*يا رب أسعد قلبي
يا مليكي يا رجائي
يا دليلي وضيائي
نوردربي*
*
أنت ألهمت فؤادي حب خير المرسلين*
*حب خير المرسلين*

*وبه أكرمت قومي وجميع العالمين*

*وجميعَ العالمين ** وجميعَ العالمين*

*يارب يارب يارب .... نور دربي*

----------


## العاصمية

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاك الله خيراً أختي

----------

